# Group buy: taps to match the Sharpie Fine Point Refill #1751000



## duncsuss (Nov 17, 2014)

_*please note: this is the refill for Sharpie Stainless Steel Pen  Grip *__*#1747388, not for the Sharpie Stainless Steel Pen Grip Fine Point  Pen #1800730*_

A - Items to be purchased: *Tapco 0.450-26 taps* (either taper, or plug, or bottom, or any combination thereof)

_When signing up for this group buy, please specify how many of each type of tap you wish to buy. For example:

        1 x plug tap
        2 x bottom tap_


B - Price per unit:

*  minimum number of pieces for group buy: 12
*  between 12 and 23 pieces: *$34.90 each*
  24 or more pieces: *$29.40
*
C - additional costs:

  1. share of shipping cost from Tapco to me _(estimated by Tapco at $15)_ / # pieces
  2. cost of shipping from me to you (within USA: USPS Small Flat Rate Box, $5.95; outside USA by agreement)
3. Insurance: within USA, the first $50 insurance is included in the  cost of a SFRB, so for a single tap insurance is free. A second tap will  incur a charge of $2.60 for insurance. A third tap would be $3.30  (unless we reach the 24-piece price level, in which case it would still  be $2.60.)
  4. any Paypal fees subtracted from payments you send me

D - I will accept payment by Paypal initiated by you *or* I can send a  Payment Request which lets you pay by credit card even if you don't have  a Paypal account

E - I will ship internationally by USPS using any level of service you  request. If you choose a method that does not offer tracking and  insurance (or if it's not available to your country), I will expect you to bear any losses in the event of damage  or non-arrival.

F - I will close the buy signup at noon Eastern Time on Saturday,  November 29, 2014 provided there are commitments to buy at least 12  items.

After the signup is closed, I will compute everyone's costs and send by PM, with my Paypal address.

Please make payment as soon as possible after I've let you know your  costs, and I will place the order with Tapco once I've received all  payments.

_If you are unable to pay within a reasonable time frame (let's say,  by noon Wednesday December 3, 2014) and I haven't heard from you, your  order will be cancelled from the group buy so the rest of the group is  not held up._

G - Any leftover funds will be donated to IAP

H - These taps are manufactured to order, typically no more than 2  working days turnaround, but this cannot be guaranteed -- signing up for  this group buy signifies acceptance of the fact that we are not in  control of delivery dates.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm in for 1 plug & 1 bottom. Thanks for taking the reigns.


----------



## dansills (Nov 17, 2014)

Just curious - are we going to have the chance to purchase the die as well so we can make a mandrel?


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 17, 2014)

dansills said:


> Just curious - are we going to have the chance to purchase the die as well so we can make a mandrel?



Not as part of this group buy, sorry.


----------



## BSea (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm in for a plug tap and Bottom tap.


----------



## JDennis (Nov 17, 2014)

Put me down for a plug tap.


----------



## toddlajoie (Nov 17, 2014)

*I'm confused a bit, the refill:
**Sharpie 1751000 Stainless Steel Fine Point Refill, Black*

*
*
*is for the 
*
*Sharpie 1747388 Stainless Steel Fine Point Permanent Marker*


*is it not???*

*The Sharpie - Premium Pen, Black Ink 1800702 looks similar, but I don't think it takes the "Marker" refills...
*


----------



## Chuck Key (Nov 17, 2014)

1 x plug tap


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 17, 2014)

toddlajoie said:


> *I'm confused a bit, the refill:
> **Sharpie 1751000 Stainless Steel Fine Point Refill, Black*
> *is for the
> **Sharpie 1747388 Stainless Steel Fine Point Permanent Marker*
> *is it not???*



My apologies: you are quite right. The tap matches the 1751000 refill, but I got the Sharpie pen # wrong. (Curse that Amazon search function )

Still -- the pen body is what we are aiming to replace with our craftsmanship, it doesn't affect the tap or refill.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Nov 18, 2014)

Count me in for a plug and a bottom tap.
Thanks!


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 18, 2014)

With the requests from ChathamPenWorks, BSea, JDennis, Chuck Key, Cmiles1985 (and my own), we are at 10 pieces.

It looks certain that we'll hit the 12 piece minimum, and we might reach the next price break at 24 pieces.


----------



## Alex D (Nov 18, 2014)

1x taper please!

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## Grampy122 (Nov 18, 2014)

*One of each*

I'm in for 1 plug & 1 bottom. Thanks for doing this group 
buy.


----------



## Curly (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm in for:
2 x plug taps
1 x bottoming tap

Thanks


----------



## papaturner (Nov 18, 2014)

I am in for 1 plug tap.
Thanks for your work.


----------



## toddlajoie (Nov 18, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> My apologies: you are quite right. The tap matches the 1751000 refill, but I got the Sharpie pen # wrong. (Curse that Amazon search function )
> 
> Still -- the pen body is what we are aiming to replace with our craftsmanship, it doesn't affect the tap or refill.



Cool, I wanted to be sure that the refill part was correct, as the markers are what I was interested in. They do sell the refills for the pens you mentioned, but considering the pen kits we have available, I don't see the point in making those...

Put me in for one plug tap Please and Thank You!!


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 18, 2014)

We're well on our way -- current count is 18 pieces. Here's my spreadsheet, please let me know if I got your request wrong.


```
[FONT=Fixedsys]
[FONT=Courier New]DuncSuss           1 bottom    1 plug    
ChathamPenWorks    1 bottom    1 plug    
BSea               1 bottom    1 plug    
JDennis                        1 plug    
Chuck Key                      1 plug    
Cmiles1985         1 bottom    1 plug    
Alex D                                   1 taper
Grampy122          1 bottom    1 plug    
Curly              1 bottom    2 plug    
papaturner                     1 plug    
toddlajoie                     1 plug[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Courier New]
[/FONT]
```


----------



## Crashmph (Nov 18, 2014)

I will take one Plug please.

1 x Plug


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 18, 2014)

Crashmph said:


> I will take one Plug please.
> 
> 1 x Plug



Got it


----------



## Alex D (Nov 18, 2014)

Please switch mine from a taper to a plug.

Thanks!
Alex


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 18, 2014)

Alex D said:


> Please switch mine from a taper to a plug.
> 
> Thanks!
> Alex



Got it


----------



## killer-beez (Nov 18, 2014)

Could I get a plug and bottom?  Thanks...


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 18, 2014)

killer-beez said:


> Could I get a plug and bottom?  Thanks...



you certainly can ...


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 18, 2014)

With the orders from Crashmph and killer-beez, the total now stands at 21 pieces.


----------



## lwalden (Nov 18, 2014)

1 plug and 1 bottom for me, please.


----------



## KenV (Nov 18, 2014)

1 plug tap please --


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 18, 2014)

lwalden said:


> 1 plug and 1 bottom for me, please.





KenV said:


> 1 plug tap please --



Thanks for your orders, folks.

*We've now reached a total of 24 pieces.*


----------



## mredburn (Nov 18, 2014)

Thats it you can close the doors and call it done.  No reason to let anyone else in on this.  No siree Bob, no reason to take anymore orders!


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 18, 2014)

mredburn said:


> Thats it you can close the doors and call it done.  No reason to let anyone else in on this.  No siree Bob, no reason to take anymore orders!



:biggrin:

I could, I suppose. But for purely selfish reasons, I won't close the door just yet (and besides, I have to check with Mannie that it would be acceptable to do so without having said up front that early closing was a possibility.)

Oh, and Jonathon Brooks (and several others) expressed interest in the research thread but haven't chimed in here yet. I'll send them another PM to let them know they should get a move on.


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 18, 2014)

Plug tap only for me


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 18, 2014)

Brooks803 said:


> Plug tap only for me



You got it, Jonathon


----------



## lorbay (Nov 18, 2014)

Plug for me please.
Lin


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 19, 2014)

lorbay said:


> Plug for me please.
> Lin


You got it


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 19, 2014)

Currently at 26 pieces. Here's the list, please let me know if I've got your request wrong.


```
[FONT=Courier New]DuncSuss           1 bottom    1 plug
ChathamPenWorks    1 bottom    1 plug
BSea               1 bottom    1 plug
JDennis                        1 plug
Chuck Key                      1 plug
Cmiles1985         1 bottom    1 plug
Alex D                         1 plug
Grampy122          1 bottom    1 plug
Curly              1 bottom    2 plug
papaturner                     1 plug
toddlajoie                     1 plug
Crashmph                       1 plug
killer-beez        1 bottom    1 plug
lwalden            1 bottom    1 plug
KenV                           1 plug
Brooks803                      1 plug
Lorbay                         1 plug
[/FONT]
```


----------



## JDennis (Nov 20, 2014)

mredburn said:


> Thats it you can close the doors and call it done.  No reason to let anyone else in on this.  No siree Bob, no reason to take anymore orders!


 
I second that motion.  Of course, might just be a shameless bump!!!


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 20, 2014)

JDennis said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> > Thats it you can close the doors and call it done.  No reason to let anyone else in on this.  No siree Bob, no reason to take anymore orders!
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## dansills (Nov 20, 2014)

Plug tap for me please.  Sorry for the delay, I thought the buy was open until next week.


----------



## manik (Nov 21, 2014)

Sorry I missed seeing this thread start.
If still open, then I would like a plug tap please.
Thanks


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 21, 2014)

dansills said:


> Plug tap for me please.  Sorry for the delay, I thought the buy was open until next week.





manik said:


> Sorry I missed seeing this thread start.
> If still open, then I would like a plug tap please.
> Thanks



Absolutely, gents -- a plug tap for you both


----------



## Mintman (Nov 22, 2014)

I'd like a plug tap if it's still open.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 22, 2014)

Mintman said:


> I'd like a plug tap if it's still open.



You got it :biggrin:


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 22, 2014)

Folks, we are now at 30 pieces.

Everyone who expressed interest during the Group Pruchase Research phase has signed up in this thread, as have several more.

Anyone object if I close the sign-up tomorrow evening? I'll then be able to work out how much each person has to pay into the kitty and there will be a few days for the settling-up process, the target being to have all the bills paid before the turkey messes with everybody's heads :biggrin:

Those folks who live outside the USA, please think about the type of shipping you'd prefer.

Here's the sign-up chart: please correct me if I have your order wrong.



```
DuncSuss        1 bottom        1 plug
ChathamPenWorks 1 bottom        1 plug
BSea            1 bottom        1 plug
JDennis         1 plug
Chuck Key                       1 plug
Cmiles1985      1 bottom        1 plug
Alex D          1 plug
Grampy122       1 bottom        1 plug
Curly           1 bottom        2 plug
papaturner                      1 plug
toddlajoie                      1 plug
Crashmph                        1 plug
killer-beez     1 bottom        1 plug
lwalden         1 bottom        1 plug
KenV                            1 plug
Brooks803                       1 plug
Lorbay                          1 plug
Ron Blais                       1 plug
Dan Sills                       1 plug
Manik                           1 plug
Mintman                         1 plug
```


----------



## Curly (Nov 24, 2014)

If it doesn't break the group buy rules, I'm okay with an early closing, but add another plug tap to my order to reassign it to someone that comes late. If there isn't a late comer it can also go to the Bash.

So 3 plug taps and 1 bottom tap for me please.

Pete


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 24, 2014)

Curly said:


> If it doesn't break the group buy rules, I'm okay with an early closing, but add another plug tap to my order to reassign it to someone that comes late. If there isn't a late comer it can also go to the Bash.
> 
> So 3 plug taps and 1 bottom tap for me please.
> 
> Pete



Sure thing -- 3 plugs 1 bottom tap.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 24, 2014)

I checked with Monty. Early closing is okay by him, and since everybody  who responded on the "research" thread has jumped in on the buy I  reckon all "obligations" are fulfilled.

*Sign-up for this buy is now closed.

*I'm going to contact Tapco again just to make sure the numbers are right, then I'll contact each of you with details of your share of the costs by PM.


----------



## Crashmph (Nov 24, 2014)

Since the Group Buy has been closed for nearly two hours... Where is my tracking number?  

HAHAHAH  Looking forward to getting new toys!


----------



## Curly (Nov 24, 2014)

Duncan don't forget to ask Tapco what the tap drill size is and perhaps request it be etched on the tap when they etch the thread information.  Useful for us perpetually confused.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 24, 2014)

Curly said:


> Duncan don't forget to ask Tapco what the tap drill size is and perhaps request it be etched on the tap when they etch the thread information.  Useful for us perpetually confused.



From the last time there was a group buy of this tap ... LINK



> I used it with a 7/16 bit.  The fit is very tight, there is no slop for  the refill to wobble. infact, she is supposed to be sending me a .441  bit that is a slight bit bigger than 7/16 and smaller than 29/64, which  should give a bit more clearance for the refill.  Either way, using a  7/16 is just fine.



I have not spoken to the Tapco rep about this yet, just throwing it out there for those of you who are getting antsy :biggrin:


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 24, 2014)

The Tapco rep says: 

_*If you are controlling the minor diameter of the tap the reference drilled hole size would be the minor you are calling out.*_
_*the minor is controlled by the drilled hole size. which would be approx 70% of theorical thread in this case.*_
_*These are for reference only an we assume no responsibility as actual results can vary.*_

_*we would be running minor to .4148 +.000 -.001*_

In other words ... your guess is as good as mine. Check the other thread I linked to in my previous post.

:biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 24, 2014)

i guess if anyone wants to back out, then i would like their spot. I cant believe i didnt catch this group buy


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 24, 2014)

seamus7227 said:


> i guess if anyone wants to back out, then i would like their spot. I cant believe i didnt catch this group buy



Seamus -- you are the _*only*_ lucky winner of the "late to the group buy, if anyone wants to drop out" ticket :biggrin:

Curly ordered "a spare" in case somebody came along late ... you'll be getting a PM from me in a few short minutes with details of how much and how to pay for your tap.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 24, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> seamus7227 said:
> 
> 
> > i guess if anyone wants to back out, then i would like their spot. I cant believe i didnt catch this group buy
> ...




Seamus -- I just sent you the PM with payment details, etc.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 24, 2014)

Crashmph said:


> Since the Group Buy has been closed for nearly two hours... Where is my tracking number?
> 
> HAHAHAH  Looking forward to getting new toys!




Hi -- it's been more than 2 minutes since I sent you a PM letting you know how to pay me ... nothing's hit my Paypal account yet :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## papaturner (Nov 24, 2014)

You should have one now!:biggrin:


----------



## dansills (Nov 24, 2014)

seamus7227 said:


> i guess if anyone wants to back out, then i would like their spot. I cant believe i didnt catch this group buy



I will relinquish my spot.  The more I think about this tap the more I talk myself out of needing it.


----------



## BSea (Nov 24, 2014)

Pay Pal sent


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 24, 2014)

Dansills has decided not to join in the group buy. This doesn't have a huge impact on cost _so long as everyone else stays in the buy_._*

If anyone else is thinking about pulling out, PLEASE SPEAK UP!*_ 

It will mean getting a revised quote from Tapco, the shipping costs will have to be recomputed, and those folks who have already paid might have to be asked to contribute a little more.


----------



## MarkD (Nov 24, 2014)

Duncan, I'll take Dansills spot if it's available.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 24, 2014)

MarkD said:


> Duncan, I'll take Dansills spot if it's available.



Thank you, Mark. I can do that if you are willing to set the Paypal in motion immediately.

I'll PM you right now.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 24, 2014)

Quick status report: 7 participants have sent their payments, 13 left to settle up.

Thank you folks!


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 24, 2014)

... and another 3 participants have paid, 10 left to settle up ...


----------



## Grampy122 (Nov 24, 2014)

*Paypal sent.*

Thanks for doing the group buy.
Gordie


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 24, 2014)

... 9 to go ...


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 25, 2014)

... 8 to go ...


----------



## Curly (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey Duncan! I just sent you my payment and you haven't amended the "... # to go ..." countdown yet.  
Sleeping is not an acceptable excuse either. :biggrin:


----------



## Curly (Nov 25, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> The Tapco rep says:
> 
> _*If you are controlling the minor diameter of the tap the reference drilled hole size would be the minor you are calling out.*_
> _*the minor is controlled by the drilled hole size. which would be approx 70% of theorical thread in this case.*_
> ...



I have the iMachinist app and it calculates a .415027 tap hole using 70%.  I just wasn't sure of the percentage to use.
I have all the drill sizes mentioned in the last buy thread you linked to. The 11.2mm is what I use for the 12mm triple so that is handy.


----------



## Curly (Nov 25, 2014)

seamus7227 said:


> i guess if anyone wants to back out, then i would like their spot. I cant believe i didnt catch this group buy



Well Seamus it looks like I've come to your aid once again. :biggrin:
Happy to help too.:wink:


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 25, 2014)

Curly said:


> Hey Duncan! I just sent you my payment and you haven't amended the "... # to go ..." countdown yet.
> Sleeping is not an acceptable excuse either. :biggrin:



What if I said I was turning? 

(I wasn't, just wondering if that's a valid excuse :biggrin

... 7 to go ...


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 25, 2014)

... 5 to go ...


----------



## KenV (Nov 25, 2014)

Paid


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 25, 2014)

KenV said:


> Paid



Thanks Ken 

... now waiting on just 4 people ...


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 25, 2014)

... and now just 1 still to pay ...


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 25, 2014)

*The order is placed. Delivery not yet specified, I'll update as soon as I get word from Tapco.

*(I figure that I'd be able to find a taker for one tap if the remaining member backs out.)


----------



## Curly (Nov 25, 2014)

No figuring needed. It is, after all, how this buy began. You could probably get several and find home for them within a month. :wink:


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 25, 2014)

Curly said:


> No figuring needed. It is, after all, how this buy began. You could probably get several and find home for them within a month. :wink:



Oh, it crossed my mind ... but that would move it out of the realm of "group buy" into the realm of "commercial venture", and I simply wasn't interested in going down that path.


----------



## Curly (Nov 25, 2014)

Well if you didn't do it for profit then it would be seen as a charitable act:tongue:.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 25, 2014)

Curly said:


> Well if you didn't do it for profit then it would be seen as a charitable act:tongue:.



So running a group buy isn't? :wink:


----------



## Nikitas (Nov 25, 2014)

If you have one extra ill take it...


----------



## KenV (Nov 25, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Curly said:
> 
> 
> > Well if you didn't do it for profit then it would be seen as a charitable act:tongue:.
> ...




Nope -- goes way way beyond a charitable act!!!!!


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 25, 2014)

Nikitas said:


> If you have one extra ill take it...



At this time, I don't believe there are any ordered which aren't spoken for. One person has not yet paid, but I expect he will.

If he chooses to back out, I'll keep you in mind for the spot that opens up.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 25, 2014)

KenV said:


> duncsuss said:
> 
> 
> > Curly said:
> ...



... you're right, it's closer to a circus act :clown:


----------



## KenV (Nov 25, 2014)

Herding cats for sure!!


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 27, 2014)

I got word from Tapco that they turned the order around and have already given it to the shipping company.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 27, 2014)

_*All payments received -- thanks everyone.*_


----------



## Curly (Dec 1, 2014)

Do ya have'em? Do ya have'em? Do ya have'em? Do ya? Do ya? Huh? :biggrin:


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 1, 2014)

Curly said:


> Do ya have'em? Do ya have'em? Do ya have'em? Do ya? Do ya? Huh? :biggrin:



Well, unless the UPS tracking system is lying to me (or one of my neighbors has absconded with the goodies) ... they should be waiting at home by my front door.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 1, 2014)

I'll get to work processing shipping labels, I ordered a bunch of SFRB from the post office which might be delivered today -- if not, I have a few on hand that I can start with till they arrive.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Dec 1, 2014)

Curly said:


> Do ya have'em? Do ya have'em? Do ya have'em? Do ya? Do ya? Huh? :biggrin:



LMBO!! I've been fighting the urge to post pretty much the same.


----------



## Curly (Dec 1, 2014)

Actually I'm fine with whatever time it takes for them to arrive without putting undue stress on Duncan. The tickle to bring him out of the turkey induced slumber couldn't be a bad thing could it? :sleepy: :wink:


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Dec 1, 2014)

Not rushing. All in fun.


----------



## KenV (Dec 1, 2014)

But the Anticipation; Anticipation; Anticipation


----------



## BSea (Dec 1, 2014)

WOW, that was fast.  But don't feel like you have to get mine out the second you get home. . . . . . . . . . .  After dinner is fine. :biggrin:

JK of course.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 1, 2014)

Okay, so I'll open a poll: how many days should I sit on my tuches looking at all these taps before packing them up and sending them along ...
   [ ] 5
   [ ] 4
   [ ] 3
   [ ] quit messing around and get on with it already

:devil:

:biggrin:


----------



## Curly (Dec 1, 2014)

[x] 2:biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 1, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Okay, so I'll open a poll: how many days should I sit on my tuches looking at all these taps before packing them up and sending them along ...
> [X] 5
> [ ] 4
> [ ] 3
> ...


 
there!:biggrin:


----------



## BSea (Dec 1, 2014)

I think a better poll would be:  How long after we receive the taps will we actually use them?

[ ] 1 Week
[ ] 1 month
[ ] 6 months
[ ] 1 year
[ ] Never!   I'm going to wait till someone cries about missing this group buy, and double my money. *$$$*


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 2, 2014)

USPS Priority Mail boxes are packed and address labels attached for the 19 people living in the US ... I'll be dropping them at the post office tomorrow.

I'll PM tracking #s after they are on their way.

I have to find suitable boxes/envelopes for the 2 shipments that are heading to Canada, I'm hoping I'll be able to do that tomorrow and get them in the mail within the next couple of days.


----------



## toddlajoie (Dec 3, 2014)

Damn, this was one of the fastest group buys i've been involved in!!!


Big thanks to Duncan for being so on top of things (and so patient with yours truly, who was the last to get the payment in...:frown


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 3, 2014)

toddlajoie said:


> Damn, this was one of the fastest group buys i've been involved in!!!
> 
> 
> Big thanks to Duncan for being so on top of things (and so patient with yours truly, who was the last to get the payment in...:frown



Todd -- no worries, the charge isn't going to hit my credit card statement for a week or two, and I knew you were good for it. :biggrin:


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Dec 5, 2014)

I've got my taps. Not even 3 weeks from start to finish, for made to order items. That's great. Thanks again for doing this Duncan.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 5, 2014)

toddlajoie said:


> Damn, this was one of the fastest group buys i've been involved in!!!





Chatham PenWorks said:


> I've got my taps. Not even 3 weeks from start to finish, for made to order items. That's great.



I'll accept some of the blame for this, but I had accomplices :wink:

Not least among them, Jackie and Terry at Tapco. They responded to questions within hours (minutes in a couple of cases), and turned this order around in double-quick time.

And it would be wrong of me not to point out that you folks were all eager to get these, signed up quickly, and paid quickly (even Todd :biggrin It wasn't like I had to go from corner to corner trying to persuade people to join in the buy.

But thanks -- I'm glad I was able to give a little back to a community that have helped me out of lots of difficult situations (even if y'all had no idea that I was having a problem, your responses to others' questions helped.)


----------



## Grampy122 (Dec 5, 2014)

*Great Group Buy.*

I've got my taps.  That's great. Thanks for doing this Duncan.

Gordie


----------



## Mintman (Dec 5, 2014)

Received mine today.  Thanks!


----------



## papaturner (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks again Duncan received mine today. Great job.


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 6, 2014)

got mine today! thanks again for spearheading this!!


----------



## MarkD (Dec 6, 2014)

Mine arrived yesterday! Thanks!!!


----------



## toddlajoie (Dec 7, 2014)

I got mine... now to figure out how to use it...


----------



## KenV (Dec 7, 2014)

Got mine --  Thanks for the help making this happen


Appreciate it!!!


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Dec 9, 2014)

Now that we all have taps, is it safe to say we all need 11.2 mm drill bits?


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 9, 2014)

Cmiles1985 said:


> Now that we all have taps, is it safe to say we all need 11.2 mm drill bits?



What Jackie wrote me:

_*we would be running minor to .4148 +.000 -.001

*_11mm = 0.433
11.2mm = 0.441
11.25mm = 0.443
7/16 = 0.4375

Looks to me like any one of those bits would work reasonably. Since I make my fountain pen caps with M12x.75 threads, I already have the 11.25mm bit, and multiples of the 7/16.


----------



## BSea (Dec 10, 2014)

After a short detour to Baton Rouge, my taps arrived.  No shrimp or gumbo though. 

Thanks Duncan! :good:


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 10, 2014)

BSea said:


> After a short detour to Baton Rouge, my taps arrived.  No shrimp or gumbo though.
> 
> Thanks Duncan! :good:



Glad it got there despite the odd routing :biggrin:

At this time, USPS reports *ALL US DELIVERIES ARE COMPLETE.

*If you have not received your tap/taps at this time, please let me know and I'll question it with the USPS.

Pete & Lin -- hope yours arrive soon


----------



## lorbay (Dec 10, 2014)

I will be surprised if I get mine before Christmas.:frown::frown: Mind you if Curly gets his I am only 50 miles away, by the way the crow flies.:biggrin:

Lin.


----------



## Crashmph (Dec 10, 2014)

Got mine. Thanks much!


----------



## Curly (Dec 10, 2014)

lorbay said:


> I will be surprised if I get mine before Christmas.:frown::frown: Mind you if Curly gets his I am only 50 miles away, by the way the crow flies.:biggrin:
> 
> Lin.



I don't have mine yet and don't expect it for another week or two. Even though Lin is further away and the mail has to go on a ferry ride to get to Vancouver Island. It wouldn't surprise me one bit to get mine after Lin does. I'm in no great panic though.


----------



## Curly (Dec 12, 2014)

Boy that was a fast week or two! Marla got it out of the mailbox this afternoon. You get yours Lin? Thanks Duncan!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 12, 2014)

Curly said:


> Boy that was a fast week or two! Marla got it out of the mailbox this afternoon. You get yours Lin? Thanks Duncan!!!! :biggrin:



I'd like to claim it was my great charm and personality that sped things along, but nobody would fall for that ... :wink:


----------

